# Wireless Projector



## Skanavy (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi, guys. Sorry for my english. I hope you understand and help me select projector. Please share your experience and opinion. They will help me better choose a wireless projector. 

Thanks!


----------



## Skanavy (Apr 23, 2017)

I need a bright projector for business. To work during the day. Wireless projectors on the Amazon with very low level of brightness.


----------

